
Sniper – An efficient multi-scale object detection algorithm - kumaranvpl
https://github.com/mahyarnajibi/SNIPER
======
spewilly
that's uh... quite a name...

~~~
codeulike
It's a really really bad name for an object detection system

~~~
superflyguy
Why? Let's be honest, the main use for most of this new ai tech is going to be
military.

~~~
hutzlibu
Why?

Cars, household-robots, etc. all need to get around as well.

~~~
089723645897236
Sometimes you just gotta aim at the head.

------
waiseristy
Unfortunate how CUDA has such a stranglehold on scientific work

~~~
alexnewman
Why is that bad?

~~~
ubercore
I'm guessing Nvidia hardware lockin

------
HanayamaTriplet
The current title refers to the algorithm as "Sniper", but the name appears to
actually be "SNIPER". According to the paper [1] linked in the repo, that
stands for "Scale Normalization for Image Pyramids with Efficient Resampling."

[1]: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1805.09300](https://arxiv.org/abs/1805.09300)

------
vongomben
Tldr would this work on a pi3?

~~~
tudelo
I'm no expert on rpi or cuda, but is it actually possible to run cuda code?

~~~
namibj
No.

